# Paying $40. Logo traced into vector format.



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

I need to trace a logo into a vector format, but I'm really busy with another job this weekend. Any Illustrator experts want to take on a quick job this weekend? The job pays $40 through paypal. Please dint try to "live trace" it, I need it re-drawn with the pen tool. Please in-box me if you want the job. This is not a job for beginners, advanced illustrators only please. In-box me for more info.
Thanks,
-Greg


----------



## playfulthrills (Oct 21, 2011)

I think you need to pay about $80

there a lot of work there


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

check you box


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a lady that will do that vectorizing for you in China... $ 14.00 Email if you want her address.


----------



## jdean23 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shoot me that email !!!


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah for $14.00 I'd be interested in using her as well could you post her email


----------



## ActionEmbroidery (Dec 8, 2011)

www.24hourartwork.com [email protected] 13.00


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

kirkmansigns said:


> I have a lady that will do that vectorizing for you in China... $ 14.00 Email if you want her address.



Really people? And you wonder why there are no jobs in America. Let's ship what you do for a living to China. You'd be ok with that wouldn't you? Why not? You just took 40-80 out of an American's pocket.


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

Greg, I'll do it for you by tomorrow ONLY because Brice is correct. Money leaves the country but doesn't come back. keep you dollars here as much as you could. This is why we're in trouble.


----------



## LeftKoast (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely folks...keep our money here. Most of us including myself are small independent companies (the little man). Outsourcing to other countries is killing America. Not bashing, we're all trying to save $$$$ but keep the $$$ on our soil.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No doubt I am for not sending anymore money overseas than we already do. I am not trying to self promote here but I am very reasonable if fact maybe some of the people I have helped for FREE. will chime in. Send the file ill pm ya now. I can have back for review relatively quick


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

sben763 said:


> No doubt I am for not sending anymore money overseas than we already do. I am not trying to self promote here but I am very reasonable if fact maybe some of the people I have helped for FREE. will chime in. Send the file ill pm ya now. I can have back for review relatively quick



I already accepted the job after I originally posted. I am almost done. Just taking a break to make lunch.

OP is a good guy. Easy to work with.

+1 on outsourcing everything. ppl dont seem to understand that if you send to china it gets spent in china. Since it came to me I can/will try to buy locally.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe that 24HourArtwork.com | VECTOR ART & EMBROIDERY DIGITIZING SERVICES is located in Port Orchard WA. Or so the web site indicates


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

K didn't see it was started yesterday.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

brice said:


> Really people? And you wonder why there are no jobs in America. Let's ship what you do for a living to China. You'd be ok with that wouldn't you? Why not? You just took 40-80 out of an American's pocket.


So how many American Made shirts did you print last week?....


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, Memic is already doing it. Thanks for your responses. I agree with keeping it in the country. I also think that they guy was kidding about China. If he can get the work that cheap, then he would have kept the money and paid to have it done. 
-Greg


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

brice said:


> Really people? And you wonder why there are no jobs in America. Let's ship what you do for a living to China. You'd be ok with that wouldn't you? Why not? You just took 40-80 out of an American's pocket.


Brice, if I had to charge my customers an additional $ 40-80 it would take hundreds of dollars of profit out of my pocket because they would walk away. I'm very competative in my area. I usually don't charge for a vectorizing fee. If you switched all your shirts to American made shirts, would you make any money ? 99.9% of the shirts we print on are made overseas. Is a $ 14 vector fee really causing someone to lose a job here ? I doubt it. They do good work, usually a 4 hr turn around, never paid over $ 14 for ANY art, drawing, photo I've sent to them. I like their service and will continue to use them. You can continue trying to find an affordable American made shirt that you can make a profit on.... good luck.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I believe that 24HourArtwork.com | VECTOR ART & EMBROIDERY DIGITIZING SERVICES is located in Port Orchard WA. Or so the web site indicates


 
And does ANYONE have PROOF that they keep this work in the USA ? I'd bet my left foot that they forward the art to China to have the vectorizing done. Americans will not work that cheap, nor do I blame them. If the work is done in Washington state, are the employees legal citizens ? Something is fishy about their prices from America.


----------



## coolrosie (Sep 14, 2008)

I understand the economy is bad and we need to save all the money we can. But please shop your local country. Not over seas but here in America. Some times it costs me more but I try to use local when I can. We need to take back our country and keep the money for the little business man or woman. i try to use only Made in America t-shirts which is sometimes hard to do. Keep jobs here!


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

No maybe not looseing a job but may create a new one. We offer American made shirts at slightly higher cost. It's not that much difference and I split the difference with the customer for using a American made product. We can't always use product from America but all our labor is done here. We do all our artwork in house and believe it or not I can vector most things relatively quick for way under 14 for our in house projects not to say I don't charge more for sub work.


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

I agree we do need to keep what we can in America, but being a very small shop I don't have time to vectorize each piece of art that is handed to me. We're a one man operation... me only. If a simple $ 14 vector can save me 45 min of work... it's money well spent. Between screen printing, embroidery, vinyl signage... plus another full time job, it's all I can do to keep up. And yeah, I used to have employees, most of them didn't want to stay busy while I was away. So it's just back to me now. We have printed on some American made shirts, when a customer specifically asks for them. But prices were double from the usual Gildan shirts. What brand are you using for only a slightly higher price ?


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

royster13 said:


> So how many American Made shirts did you print last week?....


Speaking for myself, The last job I ran was yesterday (closed Sundays) for the iron workers union. They only buy American. What would be nice is, if we can make a product on U.S. soil at the foreign price. There's no reason for it at all (except for greed) that I could think of why it isn't done.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It may be corporate greed but no one beats us over the head to buy imported goods.....All the control is in our hands.....Suppliers bring to market what people will buy and sorry to say it has all become about price.....If we take away all their money, they have nothing.....


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

shirts456 said:


> What would be nice is, if we can make a product on U.S. soil at the foreign price. There's no reason for it at all (except for greed) that I could think of why it isn't done.


It would be nice but I doubt possible. Factor in minimum wage, employer required matching payroll taxes, required insurance, cost of property or rents, property taxes, local, state, and federal taxes, and add in any employee benefits given. How is an American factory expected to compete with a factory in a third world country?


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

gapipkin,

Glad I could help you out. If anyone else needs help feel free contact me.


----------



## 321go (Aug 13, 2011)

Its all well and good keeping the money on American soil, but this forum isnt used by Americans only. Besides that, i highly doubt, your printer, ink, T Shirts, screens, lamps, presses, heat presses, papers, or anything else that you guys use were made in the USA, id be very very suprised. Business is business at the end of the day, we arnt in business to do people favours, we are in it to support our familys. Saving £40 ($60) on an artwork fee would pay for my step sons school dinners for a month.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

As a globe-trotter, I felt that the responses to Jamie's post came over a little too strong - he was just trying to be helpful. I'll certainly be using the contact he mentioned if I need it. Thanks for that.

Perhaps because I've lived all over the world, I don't share a lot of people's view to "buy from a certain country". As far as I'm concerned we're a global market now and those who think otherwise are in the dark ages. Does everyone in the states buy their supplies from within their town, or do you look for the best price online? By buying online, perhaps you are taking money away from a supplier in your area who would charge you a lot more than you can find in an online US shop - your decision will affect your local economy, perhaps taking a job away from a neighbour. Will that stop you from trying to find the best price so you can be competitive, make a living and provide a service in your area? Maybe, maybe not.

Saying that, I do try to buy local when I can and support my local economy. But business is business and the "buy American" message I often hear fired out to me sounds terribly like it comes from somewhere that has already lost the competitive advantage. We used to have a "Buy British" message loud and strong, but now everyone has accepted that things change and a local market demands what it demands from a global economy. Life is much tougher now - I could not just go and get a job and then buy a house like my parents could. Infact, thousands of young british people (late 20's early 30's) will never be able to afford to buy their own house, despite saving all their working lives. Times change as they always do, and they are changing right now.

Personally, I'm going to buy the best product I can at the best price. If my product is too expensive, then I have to differentiate it - either have to make it cheaper, make it better, find another market or do something else. If I don't, someone else will. Infact, that's what is happening right now - the demand for decent service where I have moved to has allowed me the opportunity to open up my own print shop. Recently, people have been placing their orders to the States, since the service here is not so hot and the prices are higher. Does that mean print shops from the states should not accept any orders from abroad because it is taking money away from our economy here - or does it just work one way?

I respect you for wanting to try and support your economy, but unless there is a differentiation the numbers will eventually be large enough that people go else where, and then I hate to say it, but you probably will too, (if it happens within your lifetime). That's just the way of the world that we live in, as it is today. I know what it is like to loose your job and be homeless with no savings - I've been there. Instead of whining about it, I changed the way my life used to work and I did something about it - I started my own business. That failed and I lost everything, so I picked myself up again, dusted myself off and tried again. Now I employ people from all over the world, who have travelled here looking to earn a living. They actually currently earn more than I do, too! But in time, my business decision should pay off - until then, you won't hear me asking for handouts, which is exactly what the "buy american" message sounds like to a foreigner. I actually just scrape the money together each month to pay my mortgage - sometimes I don't eat or can't afford my medication. So I know how desperate can feel. But you'll never hear me tell people how they should spend their hard earned cash that they earned themselves. That's their own decision and should remain so.

I'm just giving my point of view, like you guys have in response to Jamie's post, so don't shoot me down 

Richie


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been buying Beatles albums for years. If I was totally into buying American, I'd have only Springsteen albums.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

ha ha! funny as!


----------



## mimic (Nov 28, 2011)

shirts456 said:


> I've been buying Beatles albums for years. If I was totally into buying American, I'd have only Springsteen albums.


werent the capitol records made in america?

*big beatles fan*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Thread note: *some off topic posts have been moved out of this thread. Let's keep the discussion on topic please so that the information still stays relevant to what the forum is about. 

Also, please remember that while being based in the US, T-ShirtForums has a global audience. Not everyone lives in the US and yes, sometimes people may choose to do business with people from other countries ​


----------



## shirts456 (Mar 30, 2011)

mimic said:


> werent the capitol records made in america?
> 
> *big beatles fan*


Apparently you aren't as "big a Beatles fan" as I am... The original and latest reissues are the British catalog made by EMI. Capitol is a "jobber" that chopped the albums up so they could sell the material twice. 
Not bad eh?


----------

